# have you ever got a bad feeling from a vet?



## matt1970lemans (Mar 1, 2007)

I took my dog into the vet,I thought he had ear mites,was shaking his head,putting one ear down.I get there and the Doctor,which I never met before, comes in and examines him.She saids he has a yeast infection in his ear,and here's some drops.I asked her what it could be from,she said allergy maybe.I explained that he has a dry patch of skin on his back and showed her.she didn't seem like she cared.Then I asked her about putting extra vigin olive oil in his food,she said not to.then I asked about sardines in oil,again she said that I sould put nothing in his food and that could be causing everything.Then she asked what food,I say natural balanace.She looks at me and says have you tried science diet with him? I told her that made him worse.She was very rude and didn't have the time of day for me and my questions.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry you had a not so great expierence with the vet. Have you considered going to a different place? Maybe someone here is in your area and can recommend one? Good luck to you!


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

I would not be going back to that vet, typical trying to sell the science diet...It might be a food allergy that is causing the ear yeast, My dog gets yeasty ears if she eats chicken, changed her to lamb and never had another problem, it's worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's time for a new vet. do it now. there's a good vet in your area. if not take a drive. good luck. we use Natural Balance. we have a Shep(show dog) and a Grey Hound(rescue) both of them are own Natural Balance. the Shep stopped eating the chicken mix. he likes the lamb mix now. my Shep has been on it from 9 weeks on. we have two vets. one is a general practitioner the other one is more holistic. we go back and forth depending. it's good to have two vets. these Sheps are great but i find them to have delicate insides. i also think they grow out of a lot of things. that first year i find it to be rough on them and us too in a way. "but you gotta love them Sheps".


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I am so glad I like our vet, he is good with Rocky and always answers our questions. He has science diet but doesn't push it. When we decided to change Rocky food he agreed 100%.

Rocky has food allergies. He is super sensitive to gluten corn meal and sorgum (sp).

Your pups behavior is the way Rocky gets when he has a yeast infection. When he has one if you smell his ear you can smell it. Lucky for us, the vet has seen enough of his ear infections we got a big bottle of drops for when we need them.

I would definitely find a different vet. We used to feed him the Natural Balance fish and sweet potatoe, he really didn't care for it. Currently he is on Nature's Recipe lamb and rice and has been doing very well.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Ugh, switch vets asap. What a rude vet! I can't believe how some people can be in a profession where you are supposed to "care" for animals (and their owners), and then act like you don't give a rat's behind about them! Last week when Kodee was hit by a car (at 5:10 p.m.), I rushed him to the closest vet, here in the town I live in, b/c I didn't have time to get him to my vet (in a town 15 miles away). The vet here in town closes at 5:30 p.m. So I rush him in, and they give me paperwork to fill out while my poor pup is sitting out in the van, maybe dying! I start doing the paperwork, thinking someone's going to rush out w/a stretcher or something, and when no one came out, I had to tell the girl at the desk - my dog is in the car, and might be dying, can someone get him and start looking at him and I'll do this then? DUH!!!! She was like - yeah, I'm sorry. She was really nice, but Hello!!!!? So I go out BY MYSELF, to get Kodee. Thank goodness he was walking by then, b/c he's 70 lbs, and no one offered to help. So I get him in the exam room, and the (so-called) vet comes in, looks Kodee over for about 3 minutes, says he sees nothing to worry about, but he'll give him a shot for pain. I ask him what the shot is, he says again "It's for pain." No, jerk, I'm asking for the name of the drug! He says "It's a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory." WTF? Can't you just give me the name? I'm not stupid! I figure, I won't keep asking, I'll see it on the receipt. So what do the print on the receipt? "Pain medication." Useless. So, guess what time they got me and my poor hit-by-car pup out of there? Time on the receipt said 5:29 p.m. Yippee! They got the hit-by-car pup outta there by closing time!!!







I figure I was in there a total of about 14 minutes, start to finish.

When I took Kodee to a _real _vet the next day (ha ha), he commented on the fact that they didn't list the drug, so the other vet's record didn't help him any. Ugh! Also, my vet spent 20 minutes straight checking Kodee from top to bottom - checked a LOT of stuff the other guy didn't. If I hadn't been so upset about the accident, I probably would have told the local vet off.



Sorry for the rant, I'm not trying to hijack, but wanted to say that I totally know where you're coming from. I've had 2 people since then tell me what a great vet this guy is, and I will never set foot in his clinic again. You should look for someone new asap!!! There has got to be someone with a better attitude than the lady you saw. I would drive 50 miles out of my way to see the vet I have now, just b/c I trust him completely, and it's just not worth it to make do with someone, just b/c they're local, or b/c someone else recommends them. Never forget that when you take your animal to see someone, that vet works for you! You are paying them to do a good job, and if they can't, then you should fire them!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Ugh! It's hard to find a good vet. I mean, one that you really feel comfortable with. I went through about half a dozen different vets in less than ten years before I found the one I go to now. If there was anything at all that made me feel the least bit uncomfortable, I politely asked for my boys' records and never went back. Granted, I may have been a bit TOO picky about a couple of them, but I figure that I'm literally trusting my dogs' lives to them, so it's my responsibility to be picky.
My biggest beef was basically the same as yours...vets who wouldn't take the time to answer my questions, or acted like I didn't need to be involved in their care. Like I should just do as they say and don't ask questions.
Personally, if I were you, I'd keep looking.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow that vet sounds horrible. Science Diet is a really bad food! Glad you know that. 

About the dry skin, you should feed fish oil. I buy the double strength fish oil by Nature Made. You want the smelly ones, don't by unscented or the lemon etc weird flavours. All of my dogs, including fosters, beg for them. They get all excited when I pull out the bottle. To start off I would give 4 a day, and then after a week or two go down to 2 a day. It should really improve the coat and skin. (and a good vet would have recommended this, when I brought one of my fosters to the vet that had been eating nutro before surrendered the vet remarked about how dry his skin and coat was and that I should give fish oil. I told her I already was







)


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Some Vets don't have good people skills, much like some DR's don't have good a "bedside manner". 

Let's face some facts, Vet's are in business to make money. They make money by selling ScienceDiet or they wouldn't have it. Not all Science Diet food is junk, they have some perscription foods that are life savers for dogs and cats.

Go shopping for a new Vet. You are paying the bill and if you don't like that one find another.

Rarely do dogs get Ear Mites. Yeast Infections are common, normally they are related to an allergy eithe food or enviornment. Food is the easiest one to track down, change the food and try a different protein source, if feeding chicken, try lamb.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

if i were to start with food for a dog with possible allergies, i would go with grain free. if that didn't work i would go with home cooked, or raw.

i would also find a new vet, one who will answer your questions and concerns. you have to be comfortable with your vet and have some kind of communication there, if you don't have that how can you possibly work together on your pets health issues.

debbie


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Go find a new vet!
We have two vets. One just for shots since they are cheaper but for anything else I have a vet we love. The extra money is worth it.


----------

